# Großformatfotografie ?



## paulee (23. August 2007)

Hallo!

Mit welchen Kameras bzw. Fototechniken kann man Fotos aufnehmen, die man oft an Plakatwänden sieht? Gibt es da spezielle Kameras? 

Kann man auhc mit einer normalen Spiegelreflex- Kamera solche Fotos aufnehmen?


----------



## chmee (25. August 2007)

Da die Bilder, genauer der Druck, an Plakatwänden sehr viel niedriger aufgelöst sind, gehören da nicht unbedingt besondere Apparate dazu. 

Kleine Rechnung: Ein Plakat in 3x2 m hat von mir aus eine Auflösung von 30dpi.
Dann sind das grob 3500x2300px. Das entspricht grob einer 8MPixel-Kamera.

Gehen wir jetzt noch davon aus, dass nicht immer ein Bild vollflächig gezeigt wird UND
Softwarevergrößerungen auf das Doppelte unproblematisch sind, ist das alles nichts
Besonderes.

Ich denke, man sollte beim Fotos schießen eher auf das Setting achten, sprich 
Lichtsetzung, Requisiten, Bildkomposition - soweit es um Auftragsfotografie geht.

mfg chmee


----------

